# Praxis in Duisburg



## Sanitora (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte fragen wie die praktische Prüfung in Duisburg aussieht. Ist das nur zusammensuchen oder auch Zusammenbau? Wie siehts mit Knoten etc aus? Oder entfällt dieser Teil in Duisburg komplet?

Ich danke schon mal für Antworten|wavey:


----------



## deckel15 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Praxis in Duisburg*

hi!
Alsoo die Prüfung besteht aus einem Praktischem und Theoretischen Teil 
Wenn du den Angelschein da an diesem Sportfischereiverein an der sechs seen platte machst dann findet dort auf jeden fall eine Praktische Prüfung statt. ich kann mich noch errinnern das mein opa dort seinen schein gemacht hat da haben die das zusammenbauen nach aufgabe usw usw gemacht
hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 
Mfg


----------



## Sanitora (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Praxis in Duisburg*

ok danke für die antwort


----------

